# What's the best respiratory-safe bedding?



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

What kind of good bedding do you guys use to keep your rats sneeze-free? I'm talking like ACTUALLY dust free. Not "_virtually_ dust free!" or "99.9% dust free!" (even though there's loads of dust somehow...?) on the packaging. 

First I used the regular CareFresh (dusty, caused sneezing):
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+10375+21312&pcatid=21312

then I added this CareFresh paper crinkly stuff (which was great but then they stopped selling it - though now I see that I can order it online so that's good):
http://www.wag.com/smallanimal/p/ca...pla&ca_sku=AOP-020&ca_gpa=pla&ca_kw={keyword}

then I replaced the dusty CareFresh with _this_ CareFresh (which is actually pretty dust-free BUT doesn't absorb basically at all so it still bothers their little rat noses):
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=6067+10375+24381&pcatid=24381

then within the last couple of weeks I started using this Fresh World Bedding (which was REALLY GREAT for absorbency but is crazy dusty and now my rats are sneezing again...):
http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...ferralID=4a1507a1-1001-11e3-a969-001b2166c2c0

I just can't find a good bedding for the life of me! I'm really bummed over the last stuff I've been using because it just works so well to keep the cage low-smell and was so dang absorbent, but it's SO dusty. Like I'm talking go-to-dump-out-the-old-bedding-and-there's-a-pile-of-dust-in-the-corner kind of dusty. I really like the crinkly paper kind but it doesn't absorb at all :/ and my rats would chew any towels I put under it for sure. 

I tried to litter train them by deep-cleaning their cage as usual and then carefully putting their poop and soiled bedding in a certain corner, but Charlotte always rearranges ALL the bedding overnight so it's always flung out the rest of the cage again :|


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Eco bedding is dust free. Yesterday's News is also great. I've also been on the hunt for things that are dust free because I have terrible asthma and allergies and even a little bit of dust can flare me up. So far I've had success with both of these. Eco bedding is kind of expensive though.

Also, I don't know what kind of cage you have but a lot of people use fleece which is obviously, completely dust free. You'd have to clean it well but it might be worth a shot.

I stopped using CF because not only did it bother the rats but it bothered me too. But they do love the crinkly paper ones so I always put in a handful so that they can nest with it and have something comfy.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Hahah I can't believe you posted this just now I was seriously just about to post an thread for the exact same thing. I am looking for a respiratory friendly dust free bedding as well. I will let ya know if I find anything.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Have you heard of eco bedding? I am looking for a place that sells it as I don't do much online shopping because usually I don't buy things until I run out lol.


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

I use a care fresh bedding and it doesn't seem to have any dust. And I freeze it for 24 hours for the stow away bugs. And then I put it into a six gallon jug. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

Is this the Eco Bedding you're referring to?
http://www.thecraftyrat.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=EB-015&Category_Code=B

I think I used to use that a lot in the past, but it get easily mushed down and doesn't absorb a lot.. and like I said a towel won't work. But I think I might have to switch to that anyways. I my rats were just finishing up their Doxy/Baytril meds and now they're sneezing again -.- except no porphyrin this time.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

I actually just went a picked some up and yes that is what I am talking about. I am going to try it hopefully it won't get to bad before I change but my rats are sneezing and the meds arent doing much.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My vet swears by all (safe) paper-based bedding. I've also used it with success, and really hate all wood-based ones. Not only do they upset my rats, they affect me something nasty as well.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Well since I have only been using it for thirty minutes so far I can't tell you yet how it is but there was no dust when I opened the bag nor when I put it in the litter box so we will see. Anything to make my babies stop sneezing.


----------



## mcbride4227 (Aug 13, 2013)

I do have a quick question I've been reading on here that not many of us rat owners like wood bedding, but my family has a guinea pig and she uses aspen chips for his bedding. And I've tried it once on Alice because she buys the big bag and since it'd already here I used it and Alice didn't seem unhappy about it but I'm concerned about Marley with her URI. Any opinions? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Aspen shavings are safe for rats it's the other shavings like pine and cedar that have the dust and chemicals that aren't safe for them. Aspen is the only shavings I would trust to use for the rats. I use fleece for my bedding. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

mcbride4227 said:


> I do have a quick question I've been reading on here that not many of us rat owners like wood bedding, but my family has a guinea pig and she uses aspen chips for his bedding. And I've tried it once on Alice because she buys the big bag and since it'd already here I used it and Alice didn't seem unhappy about it but I'm concerned about Marley with her URI. Any opinions?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aspen is "safe" wood. However, it can be dusty. I thought it was mighty pokey too on my poor rats' feet (they were koopa-ing across the bars rather than walking along the bottom when I decided to investigate).


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11535481 I use this for my guys. It's not dusty, soft, and expands to 3x it's size in the bag, so it covers a lot of space. Smallest bag is usually around $10 at Pestmart or Petco. My absolute favorite. I'd also like to just say that Yesterday's News is made of paper and saw dust (which can be from any kind of wood; pine, cedar, etc.) My rats never had problems with it but I changed to Clean and Cozy just to be safe.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I used to advocate Kaytee Clean & Cozy, but I switched to Carefresh Ultra (paper bedding) and found it was less liable for packing in after a few days of walking around on it and getting ALL over the place.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I use fleece to avoid any potential dust issues, but a small amount of carefresh natural in the littler box. I sift it to reduce the dust. Good luck!


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd really like to use the fleece as bedding but my rats have been completely uncooperative in any of my attempts to litter-train them, so I feel like that would get messy... and then they'd be running around on wet fleece o.e ew.


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

Fleece wicks moisture away from the top and settles towards the bottom. Some people put towels down and then fleece over that and it's really good at keeping the rats from stepping on wet areas! I use towels on two levels and fleece on the other two and I find it's a lot easier and cheaper to do that. I don't have to buy bedding - all I have to do is a load of laundry!


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

@Raturday-- exactly what I was going to say  the best thing about fleece is it lasts for a long time and is cheaper in long-term than bedding is.


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh, I didn't know that fleece worked like that! Maybe I'll try to put that on the levels, then. What I'm most concerned about is the main bottom part of the cage and replacing that bedding. Is there a way to fasten the fleece/towel to the bottom so that they can't just move it and shove it in a bundle in the corner? That's what Charlotte tends to do with the normal bedding. :/


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

You could fasten strips of Velcro to the fleece & cage, cut the fleece into little strips and use that as looser bedding, tuck or clip the fleece into the sides of the cage, weigh down the fabric with stones... it depends what works best for your cage! What cage do you have?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I prefer to make lower levels areas to cool down, why not just make it tiled?


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

^ because that's where their igloo is, and even though I have two different hammocks (one of them is even what I call a burrito, haha, it's a hammock on top of another to make a little warm cave thing) Charlotte always sleeps in the igloo. It's really not that hot where I live, and I always make sure to keep the room the same temperature by turning the fan up/lower/off, closing the blinds, opening the window, etc. They also tend to lay on the wheel if they get too hot. 

That's a really good idea with the velcro, Actress! Thanks for the suggestion, I'll have to try that


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh and also I have this cage:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470997&lmdn=Product+Type&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo









The picture makes it look a bit small (despite their marketing attempts with putting a baby rat in it haha) but it's actually fairly big.


----------



## Actress (Aug 9, 2013)

I was considering getting that cage before I bought my CN! A lot of the pictures don't do cages justice lol. Yeah for that cage Velcro or fleece strips would likely work best.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

I use fabric on the cage's surfaces. I use flannel (folded over for two layers) and fleece. But I like the flannel better. 

I super-glued snaps to the platforms for the bulk of the fastening. I use one binder clip in the front. 

I've not noticed any behavior changes in terms of where they sleep, so I don't think prefer one fabric over the other. So far they're tugging less on the flannel though. 















I don't sew, so the edges aren't "finished." 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Fleece is by far the best bedding for the respiratory system. There is no dust and fleece wicks urine away from the surface of the fabric (you can place towels and other fabrics underneath) and stores that ammonia odor beneath the surface until you change the liners. That said, the liners need changed often, just as other bedding, because ammonia vapors are harmful and irritating to their sensitive respiratory systems.


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

Alright so update! I spent two hours sewing a double-layered fleece base for their cage. I'm only doing the main bottom part of the cage, since the other levels are so easily wiped off and don't use any bedding. I attached the fleece with velcro, and so far my rats haven't chewed it to pieces or anything! They've only un-velcroed one corner, but after I put it back they haven't messed with it any more. They seem to be really enjoying it, and I think it'll work out really well!







I also put a good bit of the paper crinkle bedding on top so they would have something to nest with and distract them from pulling up the fleece. 
Apparently Petsmart only sells the crinkly bedding in the bird isles, despite it being for all small animals. Glad to know they still sell it here! I've got three bags now.


----------

